
Why is HNs numbering of user posts a client side / server side interplay? - TekMol
https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=TekMol&n=1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
======
TekMol
When you click the 'more' button on the bottom of the list that shows a users
posts, it adds a parameter called 'n' to the url. Which contains the number of
posts on the current page.

The server then seems to use that parameter to output post numbers on the page
it returns.

Is that a common pattern? Why not simply count the posts of a user and put out
a normally numbered list? Is it for performance reasons?

~~~
brudgers
Uninformed speculation:

\+ "showdead" affects which thirty posts get displayed next.

\+ a user may have added a post since the current page was displayed.

\+ Reverse chronological numbering would require renumbering all posts each
time a post is added...or deleted.

\+ No dependency on Javascript when browsing HN.

